# Went INSIDE Taco Bell and ORDERED!



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

I literally went inside a Taco Bell and told the person up front "I want 3 chalupas and a crunch wrap supreme!" Sadly I went into a stuttering mess when she asked if I wanted beef chicken or steak. Nonetheless, I physically went inside a Taco Bell and ordered something good to eat!

:clap


----------



## Mr Grey (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats!

Was it to go or did you eat it inside?


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

It was to go. I refuse to eat by myself inside unless I can make myself look busy on the laptop or phone.


----------



## Mr Grey (Jan 15, 2013)

BiagioScanz444 said:


> It was to go. I refuse to eat by myself inside unless I can make myself look busy on the laptop or phone.


K.. still a great accomplishment...


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

I know right? Next time i'll ask for extra sour cream with my crunch wrap supreme.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Well done!  It's definitely a case of the more you do it, the easier it gets.


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

awww. i'm so happy for you!  you did it once, now you can do it again.


----------



## Alectron (Oct 20, 2009)

Good job! :clap


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

That's good  I use to have a huge problem ordering/buying things.. but I did it enough times and now its not so bad. Just keep pushing yourself! It sucks but it works!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

great job, I had a simliar thread like this earlier.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

_I want 3 chalupas and a crunch wrap supreme!"

_congratulations you'll need this for later
_









_


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

that's huge!


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Good taste in bad food.


----------



## Danz (Jun 26, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

Hahaha, this brings me back!

I remember the first time I walked into Taco Bell alone and ordered food. Damn, I used to be a stuttering nervous wreck. Now I actually take the time to smile and small talk with the workers. Wow, I'm a totally different person than I was.

Congrats! Trust me, it only gets better from here on out!

And don't be alarmed if you regress a little bit. Even though I usually walk into Taco Bell like I own the place, there are still days where I'm a nervous stuttering wreck again. Those are just BAD DAYS, and they eventually become the minority of your interactions.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Haha brilliant!!! It always throws me off too when they ask questions back lol. Keep at it and soon you'll be ordering like a pro :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BiagioScanz444 said:


> I literally went inside a Taco Bell and told the person up front "I want 3 chalupas and a crunch wrap supreme!" Sadly I went into a stuttering mess when she asked if I wanted beef chicken or steak. Nonetheless, I physically went inside a Taco Bell and ordered something good to eat!
> 
> :clap


 Did you order a Baja Blast? I LOVE those! I didn't realize until recently that it is supposed to be a soft drink version of a MARGARITA :lol. :drunk



BiagioScanz444 said:


> It was to go. I refuse to eat by myself inside unless I can make myself look busy on the laptop or phone.


Sit by the window next time. I would watch TV while eating alone at my Chinese buffet hangout - the ladies know me there! :lol


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Great job! Ordering food is still a huge problem for me and I avoid it at all costs. I've never ordered at Taco Bell, just looking at the menu and trying to figure out what to say is too horrifying for me so I never eat there.


----------



## lovedbyChrist (Dec 6, 2011)

I can't stand taco bell, around where I live most have people who speak Spanish and barley can say anything in English. I never go there by my self.

I have had success too though with other 
restaurants.

I have even gone into places I never have been before.


I wanted to say what makes this possible, but I'm not really sure. Perhaps my focus is on the food more than anything else.

Id like to try an Indian restaurant but I'm still too afraid because I don't know what the foods are and won't know what to order. Im unfortunately a picky vegetarian.


----------



## melodielemon (Apr 30, 2013)

You should feel so very proud of yourself :clap
Keep on taking steps like these and you will make so much progress!


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

wow nice =) i've wanted to go subway for so long but never enough courage due to having to go inside and order =( hopefully i get courage like you in time =)


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

Great job! I remember my first major exposure of going to my friends house, I thought it was impossible but I was able to do it and now that I did it one time, I can do it as many times as I want without feeling nervous or anxious at all! It's really all there is to it, just to do it and find out what happens in the end.

Then, if you ever need to go on another exposure, use the previous experience as evidence to counter attack all of your negative predictions.


----------

